# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  best pre workout pump supplement?

## SeXc1985

im looknig for the best pre work out supplement to give you the crazy insane wicked pumps at the gym that last for longtime afterwords!

----------


## CHAP

no-xplode

----------


## SeXc1985

for muscle pumps? im sure it gives you some muscle pumps but i think its more for energy there has to be better.

----------


## CHAP

I think most are full of shit . I use it for the energy. I don,t have to take anything to get a massive pump. If your looking to stay pumped all day nothing legal is going to do this I have found. When I run test e cycles I stay pumped all day though. Not saying you should do this though.

----------


## Jfew44

Again? I like using them. NO xplode, superpump. Lately, I've just been taking a caffeine pill with some gatorade pre workout.

----------


## F4iGuy

caffeine and carbs

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

for a pump, like vascularity you mean? any of those waste of money arginine products like nano vapor and superpump then...

----------


## phat_matt85

superpump250 , no shotgun

----------


## stangmatt06

if your diet is in check you normally don't need a supplement to give you energy before your workout. 

If I eat fast food once a day for a week I have the worst workouts.
When I switch to chicken, fish, rice, pasta, I have the best workouts.

You don't need a sugar filled drink to give you pumps

----------


## phat_matt85

> if your diet is in check you normally don't need a supplement to give you energy before your workout. 
> 
> If I eat fast food once a day for a week I have the worst workouts.
> When I switch to chicken, fish, rice, pasta, I have the best workouts.
> 
> You don't need a sugar filled drink to give you pumps


True!! im the same way

What sugar drinks are you talking about? like mondter and crap like that?

----------


## eatrainrest

no -explode, but coming off that and working out without it is liek coming off crack

----------


## kalspic

carbs an hour before usually gets the job done

----------


## Cam09

> carbs an hour before usually gets the job done


agreed, n.o. Products are a joke

----------


## ray0414

> agreed, n.o. Products are a joke


i disagree. maybe some are better than others. when NO2 first came out about 5 years ago, the original NO2 by MRI gave me insane pumps and my veins looked like i was on steroids . i constantly had friends at my gym saying it looked like i was on steroids. but it was too expensive so i stopped taking it. i recently took superpump but im gonna have to discourage it unless u already take a dump as soon as u get to the gym, then it wont really bother you. i switched to shotgun and no more dumps.

----------


## M302_Imola

> i recently took superpump but im gonna have to discourage it unless u already take a dump as soon as u get to the gym, then it wont really bother you.


Yep, did me the same way that's why I now call it superdump!

----------


## F4iGuy

The original ergopharm AMP, not for pumps for focused energy

----------


## MACKATTACK

I take some Cellucor N.O. (n-zero) extreme......I get GREAT energy from it and when lifting I get an amazing pump.

----------


## m33

I had some sample packs of plasmajet I used a while back and those gave me the longest lasting pumps I've ever had. Seriously about 36 hours or so for me. 10 pills to take in a dose but each dose is every other day only which is nice. Some people love it others say its garbage. You never really know what works for you until you try though. I plan to pick some more up as summer gets closer  :Wink:

----------


## spywizard

Amplify 02 is much better than no-explode.. 

but hey, thats just my personal experience with both products..

Plasma jet works, but the taste of the caps, and the nausea from the 10 caps.. too much for me..

----------


## DEE151

> im looknig for the best pre work out supplement to give you the crazy insane wicked pumps at the gym that last for longtime afterwords!


MRI black powder or VPX no shotgun

----------


## vpchill

NO Vapor is somthing I have used recently. Pretty good imo

----------


## Andro9

> if your diet is in check you normally don't need a supplement to give you energy before your workout. 
> 
> If I eat fast food once a day for a week I have the worst workouts.
> When I switch to chicken, fish, rice, pasta, I have the best workouts.
> 
> You don't need a sugar filled drink to give you pumps


i agree, i always get gnarly pumps on high carb days.

----------


## british bulldog 1

no explode and a can of redbull does the trick !!!

----------


## beerpong

I used to use no-xplode but i hated the bloat. So now i tried using super pump and i love it

----------


## xnotoriousx

I can say that amplify 02 has worked very very well for myself.

Others that are decent are n.o xplode and super pump 250 but like I said, none hold a candle to the stong ass agx products. 

After i'm done with my cycle of the ultrashred stack, i'll probably get another bottle of amp. Great energy and a nice pump to go with it.

----------


## AUb27

no xplode tends to give me a hangover feeling if a take more then 1.5 scoops. im going to get the gaspari stack of superpump and their creatine whatever its called for my pct. as far as muscle pumps? nitrix made my veins pop out more then they did when i was on either of my PH cycles. since i dont care about veins the shit seems pretty pointless to me. i just like the energy rush from superpump and no xplode

----------


## wannabebig11

NA NO vapor

----------


## TRT,MAN

> NO Vapor is somthing I have used recently. Pretty good imo


 to good , i get weird tingley feeling over my body and then wired as hell.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

does it have beta alinine or niacin? if so, that'll explain the weird tingling feeling.

----------


## eatrainrest

sometimes i think i need rehab after coming off a preworkout product like NO explode

----------


## Angel of death

i love noxplode

----------


## butch_tkd

I've used Maxipower before and found it to be quite good. Most notably was the pumps I got in my back from deadlifting.

----------

